# Leangains ME!



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi all!

I'm planning a leangains diet for cutting for the first time. These are my data:

BMR = 66 + (13,7 x weight kg) + (5 x height cm) - (6,8 x age)=66 + 1082,3 + 905 - 231,3= 1822Kcal

TDEE = 1822 x 1,55 = 2824Kcal

Rest Day = 2000Kcal

Training Day = 3100Kcal

Lean Body Mass = 69Kg

Pro = 200gr

Cho = TD 460gr - RD 120gr

Fat = TD 50gr - RD 80gr

Training Day

12:30 1 Apple + 120gr Basmati Rice + 300gr Chicken + 15gr Extra virgin olive oil (Evo)

16:30 1 Apple + 120gr Rice Cakes + 60gr Casein Protein + 15gr Evo (Pre Workout)

20:00 1 Apple + 200gr Basmati Rice + 300gr Tuna + 15gr Evo (Post Workout)

Rest Day

12:30 1 Apple + 2 Peaches + 300gr Chicken + 20gr Evo

15:00 1 Apple + 50gr Casein Protein + 20gr Evo

17:30 1 Apple + 50gr Casein Protein + 20gr Evo

20:00 1 Apple + 2 Peaches + 200gr Tuna + 20gr Evo

I go to gym 4 times/week for weightlifting:

Monday: Chest + Front and Lateral Shoulder

Wednesday: Back + Hamstrings + Rear Shoulder

Friday: Quad + Calfes

Sunday: Biceps + Triceps

Any advice for the nutritional plan?

How do I have to train (Set, rep, rest, ecc...)?

Sorry for my english.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Do you work on an apple farm?

A few things. Numbers look fine.

Ideally get more protein from meat and whole food where possible.

For reps. The safest thing is train through the ranges.

Exercise 1: 3x5

E2: 4 x8

E3 5x10

Rotate order of exercise every 4-6 weeks


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Do you work on an apple farm?
> 
> A few things. Numbers look fine.
> 
> ...


LOL!!!!!!!! At apple farm.


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Do you work on an apple farm?
> 
> A few things. Numbers look fine.
> 
> ...


Ahahah maybe!!! Ok now I'm more secure for the plan.

Ok for the training, it's more or less what I do.

Thanks!


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

Just another question!

Can I drink up Coca 0 in the fasting time?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorry, just another question.

I would start Clen, can I take it at early morning of everyday?

I'm thinking to start with 20mg for the first 2 days and to see my body reaction.

I want remember you that I am in Leangains, than I should take it in fasting time.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

You'll feel the effects of clen quicker when you take it on an empty stomach, in my experience.

I take 80ug at 0630 and my eating window is 1200-2000.


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks Tom, it's my feeding window!

I'll take it at 07:00 a.m.

Have you had some problem with Clen?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Why so much fruit? Fruit is used differently by the body (fructose) a few pieces is fine but I am confused to why you choose this over more complex carbs on your rest days?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

u2pride said:


> Thanks Tom, it's my feeding window!
> 
> I'll take it at 07:00 a.m.
> 
> Have you had some problem with Clen?


The only problem I get with clen is that my hands shake when I concentrate, like when I'm trying to pin delts/triceps I have to get my housemate to do it for me :lol:


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Why so much fruit? Fruit is used differently by the body (fructose) a few pieces is fine but I am confused to why you choose this over more complex carbs on your rest days?


Hi Pscarb!

I'm changing fruit with complex carbs (rice cake, potatoes, wholegrain bread...).

I ate more fruits because I eat few vegetables ( yes I know, I'm a stupid), and I thought that was better, but now I'm learning to eat some vegetables.

Thanks


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> The only problem I get with clen is that my hands shake when I concentrate, like when I'm trying to pin delts/triceps I have to get my housemate to do it for me :lol:


Ahahah I figure you with injection!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

u2pride said:


> Hi Pscarb!
> 
> I'm changing fruit with complex carbs (rice cake, potatoes, wholegrain bread...).
> 
> ...


it is not stupid mate i assume you put up the diet to get feedback......not acting on the sound advice would be stupid......

don't get me wrong before i get jumped on by the IIFYM crowd there is nothing wrong with fruit but fructose does get processed in the body differently to other carbs (refills liver glycogen rather than muscle)

good luck


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> it is not stupid mate i assume you put up the diet to get feedback......not acting on the sound advice would be stupid......
> 
> don't get me wrong before i get jumped on by the IIFYM crowd there is nothing wrong with fruit but fructose does get processed in the body differently to other carbs (refills liver glycogen rather than muscle)
> 
> good luck


Yes I agree, and here I have found many usefull informations!

Thanks


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> it is not stupid mate i assume you put up the diet to get feedback......not acting on the sound advice would be stupid......
> 
> don't get me wrong before i get jumped on by the IIFYM crowd there is nothing wrong with fruit but fructose does get processed in the body differently to other carbs (refills liver glycogen rather than muscle)
> 
> good luck


Sorry Pscarb, but eating banana after workout immediately, it's a mistake!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

u2pride said:


> Sorry Pscarb, but eating banana after workout immediately, it's a mistake!


never said that was a mistake??? the banana is ok but needs to be the right type by this i mean it needs to have a brown spotted skin then it will create more of a insulin release (higher GI) than say a harder perfectly yellow banana


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> never said that was a mistake??? the banana is ok but needs to be the right type by this i mean it needs to have a brown spotted skin then it will create more of a insulin release (higher GI) than say a harder perfectly yellow banana


Can say I've learnt something today :thumb:


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> never said that was a mistake??? the banana is ok but needs to be the right type by this i mean it needs to have a brown spotted skin then it will create more of a insulin release (higher GI) than say a harder perfectly yellow banana


Ok, but if fruit refill only liver glycogen, it makes sense to eat a banana? Should be better drink or eat sugar/honey...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

u2pride said:


> Ok, but if fruit refill only liver glycogen, it makes sense to eat a banana? Should be better drink or eat sugar/honey...


there are better alternatives but that was not the question? a banana will still spike insulin.......there will be some glycogen refueled in the muscle but fructose will fill liver glycogen first.

you should be fully informed to what foods do what then you can make an informed choice.....


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> never said that was a mistake??? the banana is ok but needs to be the right type by this i mean it needs to have a brown spotted skin then it will create more of a insulin release (higher GI) than say a harder perfectly yellow banana


That's an eye opener, now I need to tell the mrs she's been buyin my bananas wrong... She'll hit the roof! I prefer the brown spotted type anyway as they're sweeter but genuinely never gave the ripeness of a banana a second thought


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> there are better alternatives but that was not the question? a banana will still spike insulin.......there will be some glycogen refueled in the muscle but fructose will fill liver glycogen first.
> 
> you should be fully informed to what foods do what then you can make an informed choice.....


Ok clear!!! Thank you!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

a little extra info for you....



> The fully ripe banana produces a substance called TNF which has the ability to combat abnormal cells. So don't be surprised very soon the shopwill go out of stock for bananas. As the banana ripens, it develops dark spots or patches on the skin. The more dark patches it has, the higher will be its' immunity enhancement quality . Hence the Japanese love bananas for a good reason. According to a Japanese scientific research, banana contains TNF which has anti-cancer properties.
> 
> The degree of anti-cancer effect corresponds to the degree of ripeness of the fruit, I.e., the riper the banana, the better the anti-cancer quality.
> 
> ...


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

Very very interesting!!!


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi guys,

Is it normal to have some much hunger on Clen?

I started yesterday (20mg) and today increased to 40mg.

Thanks!


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

Update:

Today I have turned up Clen at 80mcg: Shake everywhere!!! I think that it's my "sweet spot".

I'm always hungry...


----------

